# Ardaas



## simpy (Jun 12, 2007)

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*

*following is the Translation of Ardaas Benti:*



> ARDAAS​
> (translation by Inder Mohan Singh - based on several existing translations) ​
> 
> " Ik Onkar Waheguru ji ki fateh,
> ...


 
*humbly asking for everybody's forgiveness*​


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 12, 2007)

THANK YOU.


----------



## kaur-1 (Jun 16, 2007)

Link below is an interesting thread on the interpretation of  "*Grant us the Blessing of bathing in the Nectar pool of the Harimandir Sahib."*

*"AMRITSAR - what does this word mean in Gurbani" by Gyani Jarnail Singh ji *


http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/541-amritsar-what-does-word-mean-gurbani.html

What do you think Surinder Kaur bhenji?


----------



## GuruPyaara (Jun 16, 2007)

Bathing in the Nectar pool of Harminder sahib: Isnaan in the Kirtan of Gurbani, Gurbani that is the nectar pool, Kirtan that is done 8 pahar. Sarovar Ishnaan is not  limited to literally bathing in the water of the pool.


----------

